# New Mods!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

15” x 6.5” ADR Nengan Silver w/a polished lip wheels I bought them off of Ebay in a buy-it-now auction for $252.00 for the set.










http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/hisandherswheels_2.jpg

Changed the all red tail lights to red/clears...I bought the red clear tail lights off ebay...

Before 
http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/altima_4.jpg

After










and added an Optima yelow top battery

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maxspeedsprings_1.jpg


you can see pics of the cleared headlights here

http://www.cardomain.com/id/unlimitedaltima


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

can't beat the price. Not bad.


----------

